# Mac G5 plante et ventile



## Finnegans Wake (3 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Mon G5 (1,8 GHZ monoprocesseur)au bout d'un certain temps de veille plante et met en action tous ses ventilateurs. Il est relié à un modem USB sagem fast 800 et un revendeur mac me soutient que cela vient de ce periphérique. Qu'en pensez-vous? Existe-t-il une solution déjà référencée? (mon FAI est free en dégoupé).
Merci de vootre aide.


----------



## Caligari (3 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour James Joyce, euh... Finnegans Wake, pardon   

J'avais un Sagem 800. Depuis que je ne l'utilise plus (j'ai acheté un modem ethernet), je n'ai plus aucun plantage depuis plusieurs mois. Alors, oui, il est possible que ce modem soit responsable de tes plantages


----------



## Arthemus (3 Octobre 2004)

Finnegans Wake a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon G5 (1,8 GHZ monoprocesseur)au bout d'un certain temps de veille plante et met en action tous ses ventilateurs. Il est relié à un modem USB sagem fast 800 et un revendeur mac me soutient que cela vient de ce periphérique. Qu'en pensez-vous? Existe-t-il une solution déjà référencée? (mon FAI est free en dégoupé).
> Merci de vootre aide.



Bonjour,

Tu sembles avoir les mêmes problèmes qu'un certains nombres d'entres nous.

Ce point a déjà été abordé ici : discussion sur le p****n de freeze ! 

Hélas tu verras qu'il n'y a pas de solution toute prêtre même si on ne peut que te déconseiller d'avoir un modem USB, l'ethernet est beaucoup plus stable. Mais ce n'est pas la source du problème en question.


----------



## unfolding (3 Octobre 2004)

Ma connexion est sous ethernet et malgré tout mon G5 plantait freezait et refusait parfois carement de demarrer. Le Reset sur la carte mere devenait sans effet.

Mon revendeur a alors regardé les applications que j'utilisais et a surpprimé microsoft MSN Messenger 4 et depuis tout fonctionne a merveille.

J'utilise soit Proteus (payant) ou Fire (gratuit) pour ma messagerie instantanée.


----------



## petitfuzzle (3 Octobre 2004)

revends le modem USB sagem fast 800 et achète un modem(routeur) éthernet et tout ira bien !


----------



## rageman (4 Août 2009)

moi le truc c'est que j'ai un modem ethernet et sa givre quand meme; meme si je debranche le modem sa givre et quand l'ordi vien de givré et que je le ralume il reste coincé au staded d'afficher la pomme grise pendant des heur et de tourner de plus en plus fort et de faire de plus en plus de bruit ma machine est un G5 bipro je devient fou :hein:


----------



## Arthemus (11 Août 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenu.

Dingue de faire remonter un si vieux fil !

Pour l'histoire des freezes, ce que je retiens est qu'il y en surtout avec les G5.
Personnellement j'en avais avec le mono 1,6 et un bi 1,8.

Depuis que je suis sur un imac intel, je n'en ai eu aucun (depuis près de deux ans).

Donc je n'ai pas de bonnes nouvelles concernant ton soucis 

Mais bienvenu quand même !


----------

